# How NOT to ship fish



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/offbeat/2005-06-06-fish_x.htm

_"If convicted of smuggling wildlife, she faces a fine of up to U.S. $83,617 and could also get a prison sentence of up to 10 years."_


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I say if she really was smuggling, and/or bringing something illegal in our out, let her have it with the fine. People doing illegal activity like that just make in harder on people like us who are doing things on the up and up.
Same thing with Parrots and other exotic critters.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

After what shes facing in fines and jail time, I wonder if she thinks it was worth it. I'm just glad they caught her. I wonder what they will do with the fish.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't imagine how she thought she'd get away with it? What was she thinking?


----------

